# Can you get pre-AF style bloating and still get a BFP?



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if you can get pre AF bloating and still get a BFP?  I have been doing weightwatchers and lost loads of weight last week and have been really good this week too but have not lost anything - AF was due yesterday and I am wondering if the reason I haven't lost anything is because of AF water retention or something but I am SO desperately hoping that the clomid has worked this month - has anyone ever had AF type bloating or water retention and still got a BFP that month?  

Sarah


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I always get very bloated, along with lots of other symptoms, from just before ovulation onwards...this has been the same for the months I have conceived as all those I've not.  Progesterone, released after ovulation, can cause these symptoms.  There really is no way of knowing what it could be so try not to over analyse (easier said than done I know !!)  I ovulate naturally but took clomid for 6mths to boost (release more eggs) and this just exacerbated all the symptoms, including the bloatedness !

Have you done a test if your AF is late as due yesterday ?

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Minxy,thanks for your reply which has cheered me up a bit (can't help feeling really miserable today).  I haven't done a test yet as the fertility clinic at the hospital say don't test till it's 2 days late.  They always say AF should be exactly 2 weeks after the pregnyl injection which would have been yesterday but then again the last 2 months it's been 4 days late and still a BFN.  The nurse reckoned that might have been because an egg fertilised but didn't survive.  I am so hoping and praying that it's worked this month but have a horrible feeling that it hasnt    I've got to test tomorrow morning and I'm dreading it already.  Sorry to be such a misery guts!  Thanks again for your help xxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Another BFN


----------

